# poison found



## madman (Jan 3, 2006)

hey jim heres a poison my buddy alan found,  any info? mike


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 7, 2006)

Think maybe Jims on holiday,so not meaning to step on toes here,its a abm ks2 about 20.00 range and found in cobalt,clear,amber and ice blue.got all 4 in my collectionclear and amber are hardest to get hold of.


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2006)

wow thanks for the info !! and blowing my mind!! mike


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow i didnt know they made that poison in all those colors, now im really getting the fever, i really like those poisons


 alan


----------



## atticmint (Jan 11, 2006)

I have found a few like that, but never a clear one...that second bottle is grrreat. Nice collection []


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jan 16, 2006)

I love those bottles, too. Am waiting for a cobalt one to arrive, as I just bought it on ebay. I got it for just $9, but have seen them go for much more. ebay buyers are fickle. You just never know what the final bid will be.


----------



## melikapoisons (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the cobalt vapo bottle


----------

